# Digital Camera



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd like a pocket sized camera and I'd like a recommendation from experience please. Must take AA's and be around Â£100 but could stretch that a bit.

I recently bought a Nikon Coolpix 6mp L11 and it is wank, nearly impossible to get a non-blurred close up pic, even with a stable tripod. I've never had this problem on any other camera, think I'll give it to one of my sons, it's junk....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

have a look at the gadget show website i think they did a test on cameras recently.

jason.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Canon A series PowerShot Range....you cant go wrong....I've had 3 A series cameras and they are the business.

For less than Â£100, how about Canon A580?

Macro is 2 inches...is that good enough?

But maybe not pocket size....how big are your pockets?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> For less than Â£100, how about Canon A580?


I'll second for that one Mark.

Bought the 710 a pocket sized Pentax last Christmas for Â£200 and its rubbish. Her friend has an A580 which is twice the camera and half the price!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

2 for the same camera, I'll check it out pronto. I just want non-blurred pics, must be the shutter speed at close up :blink: I had an ancient Fuji finepix 2200 (bought for Â£200 sold for Â£5  ) that took better pics than the Nikon.



Silver Hawk said:


> But maybe not pocket size....how big are your pockets?


That's a problem, I don't like anything at all in my pockets, no change, no keys, nothing.... ever.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not even condoms!!!   ...............be very careful out there!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

But you have a big bag on yer bike eh Mark!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

We have some A580's at work & they're excellent camera's. The A580's is physically a bit smaller than the older A530 that I own (the A580 uses 2 AA batteries while the A530 uses 4 AA's) but I'm still not sure it could be called pocket sized. So far they've proved to be pretty robust & have survived many students excursions well.

I'd recommend them too & I'll be taking my A530 (possibly bought off SilverHawk!) on holiday with me & expect it to be nothing less than excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

710 has a Casio Exilim which I like. Its starts up fast - and focusses etc quickly. I looked on Currys to find it and can't - did find a Kodak at Â£90 which looks similar to me, and its 10mp !!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

If its non blurred photos you are looking for then if you can squeeze it bump up from the A580 to the current A590IS. "IS" is antishake and works great. The next bump up from there would be the A720IS which a friend of mine has and its damn nice. The 3 models here go for $149 (on sale this week), $199 and $219 respectively. Honestly the A720IS is getting rave reviews too, check out dpreview, enlarge the photos there is next to nothing for color fringing


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks James, I will have a look at the Canon range tomorrow. It's the width that is putting me off, although I suppose there must be good reasons that they are 40mm rather than the 20/22mm of most "pocket" camera's.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The things I have to do for you guys. I have a Future Shop here in Richmond Hill so went out and picked up a Canon A720. I can take it back, 14 days full refund, I love thee guys. But jeez the regular cost was $219 Canadian she dropped it back to $169

Anyway here are some untouched pics. Downsized for photobucket. Its a cloudy day yet turned out a few not bad pics.

I will upload a zip file, 100meg, if you wish to see the full size pics and will post that link when uploaded somewhere, you should see these full size


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now this one is downsized as the above.......










It was not taken for the watch its self but for the crown, here is a crop full size from the pic above










Antishake off in the woods










Antishake on in the woods


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And a full size crop from the weed above, but I have close ups too


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And here is a zip with 26 pics. 100meg. Hit the free user button, wait for the time out and download link, click download go have beer. 26 random pics, some showing the use of antishake off and on, otherwise on, cloudy day

http://rapidshare.com/files/132907094/CANON.zip.html


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Those are great photos, If you'd told me you were using a DSLR with a macro lens I'd have believed you. When I get around to buying a backup camera this will be high on my list, although ATM I can't find a price for it on a UK site, but as the A650 is selling for about Â£210 ($425 CDN) I guess it will be at least Â£250.

Thanks for posting those James


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks. The A650 is a nice piece too. Many are still not selling it here, there were all recalled due to a slight change in case design, they had a light leak issue, the case has to be patched internally. That leak issue only shows up under certain circumstances and was not present in the A640, its an issue that may show its self 0.04 % of the time. But I may be selling the A640!! simply due to the antishake feature on the new ones, I spend a lot of time biking in the forest and simply cannot capture pics hand held at 80ISO under a canopy.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyway, put a thread in the photo forum can discuss there. Posted something re the Canon G9 too

Here is that piece of fluff on the weed again a bit bigger. Almost looks alive wrapped around that stem, taken about a foot from it with some zoom on. I enjoy this


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Those are great photos, If you'd told me you were using a DSLR with a macro lens I'd have believed you. When I get around to buying a backup camera this will be high on my list, although ATM I can't find a price for it on a UK site, but as the A650 is selling for about Â£210 ($425 CDN) I guess it will be at least Â£250.
> 
> Thanks for posting those James


Just noticed something in your post. The A720 is under the A650 so is less not more, 600 are 4 batteries 700 are 2 batteries it seems


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

James said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great photos, If you'd told me you were using a DSLR with a macro lens I'd have believed you. When I get around to buying a backup camera this will be high on my list, although ATM I can't find a price for it on a UK site, but as the A650 is selling for about Â£210 ($425 CDN) I guess it will be at least Â£250.
> ...


Ahh.. Thanks James. I had assumed that an ascending model number meant an ascending price, glad to know that's not the case.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no probs. Really the whole A series line-up produces great pics, like splitting hairs between them

it's funny I think I started out with a 110 camera in my youth, actually a roll film piece of my dads but can't remember. then went 35mm, then went and still have the Mamiya 645, now seem to be trending backwards in size still


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ooops, wrong thread lol I leave now


----------

